# Are You Looking For Love Abroad?



## firecrackerfilms

A new Channel 4 documentary wants to follow British people on their international quest for love.

Have you used marriage introduction services or planning to take a romance tour? Have you met your special lady online and now planning to visit her for the first time? Or maybe you've already met your partner and are now in the process of trying to bring her home.

Channel 4 are looking for genuine and heart felt stories that offer a physical and emotional journey on the quest for love. if you have a story to tell and keen to find out more please get in touch.

0207 349 3458


----------

